

How to build the best of breed web apps - kinlan
http://www.html5rocks.com/webappfieldguide/toc/index/

======
gazrogers
I'm not sure I want to take advice on design from a site which thinks that
flipping paper pages is a suitable metaphor for a browser. It's clever but, in
my opinion, it's a poor interface.

Wasn't there a link on here recently about poor skeuomorphic interfaces?

~~~
cynwoody
Thanks for teaching me a new word.

My initial hurdle was figuring out how to turn the page. Clicked in a bunch of
different places to no avail. Fiddled with the little dots. Finally discovered
the arrow keys work. Duh!

What followed was reasonable, but hardly remarkable, advice.

However, an ordinary blog post or a PDF would have worked much better than
that cute but stupid skeuomorphism.

------
grannyg00se
This is pretty bad. I tried with CSS turned off and it was still unusable.
Trying to deal with this makes me want to go to craigslist for some counter
style. Balance out the excessives.

------
tnuc
Oh the irony.

If only the web app about web apps was usable.

~~~
ddrager
Yikes - I would like to read this but I can't even save it to Instapaper for
my reading time on my mobile device. Irony...

------
hengli
Gah, I want to read the contents of this book but the design is so terrible.

------
ThomPete
A good read with good tips and well designed (aesthtically)

Don't listen to the haters. This is good stuff with valuable content.

~~~
Natsu
I would have read more of it, but I got too annoyed trying to get the pages to
flip properly. It doesn't help that they interfere with my mouse gestures
plugin...

------
dm8
Is there any open source project/jquery plugin for flipping book pages?

~~~
vkjelseth
Turn.js looks pretty good and was on HN about a week ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555152>

------
jrvarela56
what is this? i just see some wood panel and two circles

------
robomartin
My question would be about SEO. Don't you run the risk of making a site that
looks like a single (or just a few) pages regardless of how deep your content
might be?

------
Alind
Actually, regardless the design of this site, contents are good though

------
rufugee
It's about 1000% better than anything I've ever done, it's free, and the
content is good. Seems like the guy is trying to help people build better web
apps...that is a noble intent IMHO. Why not offer constructive criticism
instead of all this negativity?

